# What are some of the scariest masks you've seen?



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

What are some of the scariest masks you've ever seen? Post pics! And URL where you found them! Or even ones you've created.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh man! Probably one of my favorite topics. Of course, we sell some awesome masks but I'll list some other people's stuff we dig as well.

*FrightProps*
Meat Eater









Bat Mask









Siamese Latex Mask









*Immortal Masks* (high end but amazing)


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

*CFX (also high end)*


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Lastly...

*Trick or Treat Studios*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are some great looking masks you've chosen. I like the wide selection.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I seriously love the Llorona mask. I bought one, and she totally gives me the heebie jeebies! http://www.halloween-mask.com/la_llorona_26288grprv.htm


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

The price of most silicone masks scare me:googly:


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I love masks. I'm having a heck of a time trying to pick a zombie mask for a prop right now in fact.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've mentioned this on the forum before. While we were away on vacation, our security alarm went off, and since the security company couldn't reach anyone, they sent the police to the house. When my daughter arrived to shut off the alarm, the three cops were in the kitchen, and one said, "I have to ask you about that closet up stairs." My daughter said, "My Mom's crazy." It turns out while searching the house, he happened upon my mask closet. Opening the door and shining his flashlight in, he yelled Holy ****! And since the other officers heard, and laughed, he was going to get ribbing from his co-workers. It made me so proud.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

scareme said:


> I've mentioned this on the forum before. While we were away on vacation, our security alarm went off, and since the security company couldn't reach anyone, they sent the police to the house. When my daughter arrived to shut off the alarm, the three cops were in the kitchen, and one said, "I have to ask you about that closet up stairs." My daughter said, "My Mom's crazy." It turns out while searching the house, he happened upon my mask closet. Opening the door and shining his flashlight in, he yelled Holy ****! And since the other officers heard, and laughed, he was going to get ribbing from his co-workers. It made me so proud.
> ]


that is priceless

love all the mask that everybody choose

two years Ago, I made a blind werewolf mask, and I scared lots of my friends :devil:


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Those are some really frightening masks. I'd hate to wake up to see someone wearing one of those masks looking down at me.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

548471_10151476233330128_1736050768_n.jpg Photo by glockink | Photobucket
1911640_10153795479810128_1615308176_n.jpg Photo by glockink | Photobucket
1382626_10153291033515128_802741450_o.jpg Photo by glockink | Photobucket


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

scareme said:


> I've mentioned this on the forum before. While we were away on vacation, our security alarm went off, and since the security company couldn't reach anyone, they sent the police to the house. When my daughter arrived to shut off the alarm, the three cops were in the kitchen, and one said, "I have to ask you about that closet up stairs." My daughter said, "My Mom's crazy." It turns out while searching the house, he happened upon my mask closet. Opening the door and shining his flashlight in, he yelled Holy ****! And since the other officers heard, and laughed, he was going to get ribbing from his co-workers. It made me so proud.


That's the best story I've ever heard!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)




----------

